# Tampa Bay Gheenoe Redfishin'...



## CaptainRob (Mar 11, 2007)

The past couple of weeks the redfish have been on fire around Tampa Bay.  This is the second trip in 2 weeks with 50+ fish.  Most are shorts(13 to 15 inches) but there are a few that will get the blood goin.  Also some flounder, and trout mixed in.  All fish have been caught on DOA golden bream paddle tails and a 1/8th ounce chartreuse mission fishin jig head.


----------



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

Purty Red Rob!


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

Nice catch. We saw some last week but too late they saw us first.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Gorgeous multi-spot red there! Good work!


----------



## blackcircle (Sep 19, 2010)

very nice fish!


----------

